# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير هاشم بن الحسين

## معاذ ملحم

صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير هاشم بن الحسين




ولد صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير هاشم بن الحسين في العاشر من حزيران (يونيو) عام 1981 لجلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال - طيب الله ثراه - وجلالة الملكة نور الحسين.

وسموه هو أصغر أخوة جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني، وأنهى تعليمه الابتدائي في عمان ومن ثم في مدرسة سانت مارك ومدرسة فاي في الولايات المتحدة ليتخرج بعد ذلك في العام 1999 في مدرسة ميريت بواشنطن، كما التحق بكلية ساندهيرست العسكرية في بريطانيا وتخرج منها في العام 2000.

وحاز الامير هاشم على جائزة الأمير سعود بن عبد الله التي تمنح لمن يحرز افضل علامة في دراسته الأكاديمية بالكلية من الضباط غير البريطانيين، كما يتقلد سموه عددا من الأوسمة الرفيعة من المملكة والخارج. 

ويخدم سموه حاليا كأحد ضباط العمليات الخاصة في القوات المسلحة الأردنية ويحمل رتبة رائد.

وتولى الأمير هاشم بن الحسين مهام نائب جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني في عدة مناسبات، ورافق جلالته في العديد من المهام الرسمية. 

وقد تخرج سموه من كلية الدراسات الخارجية / جامعة جورج تاون الأمريكية في آب (اغسطس) 2005
وفي السادس من كانون الثاني (يناير) لعام 2006، تمّ عقد قران صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير هاشم على صاحبة السمو الملكي الأميرة فهده هاشم. 

ورزق سموهما بسمو الأميرة هالة النور في السادس من شهر نيسان (ابريل) 2007.

وسموه حاليا هو الرئيس الفخري للاتحاد الأردني للكيك بوكسنج.

----------


## al.dloo3ah

[align=center]الله يعطيك العافية 

يسلموووووووووووووووو[/align]

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووو

نسال الله ان يحفضه ويحفظ جلالة الملك المفدى وسائر العائلة الهاشمية

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا على المرور 

يسلمووو يا نشامى 

 :Smile:

----------


## حميدي

نسال الله ان يحفظه ويطيل بعمره

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلمووووووووووووووو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووو إلكم جميعا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وسموه حاليا هو الرئيس الفخري للاتحاد الأردني للكيك بوكسنج.


حيوا معاذ هي لعبتي المفضلة  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يسلمك عبدالله 

 :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووووووووووووو


 :Icon29:

----------

